# Which table saw?



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been looking at local classifieds for months and have yet to find a decent used table saw. I've decided I'm just going to buy a new one. I've been looking at the Rigid R4512, Grizzly G7015P, and the new Delta saw at Lowe's model 36-725. I do not have a 220v outlet in my garage. I am a beginning woodworker - I have built a few projects including a king sized bed (I used a friend's cabinet saw for that one). I want a saw that will get me by for a few years until I have a better shop situation. Which saw would you choose and why? I am mostly interested in building furniture for my home.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

For the price, the ridgid or craftsman 21833 are great values.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

After using your buddy's cabinet saw, some of these might seem a little light. The new Delta is brand new and is an unknown to most of us.....could be great, could have warts. If their return policy is good and you can swing a deal, we'd all appreciate the feedback! 

The R4512 and 21833 have had some chronic alignment problems....if you can get a good one (not all are effected), it could be a good purchase. The G0715P has a similar design and had similar issues, but they've allegedly solved the issue...has a better fence, solid cast wings, and a full enclosure. 

If you post your location, someone here might know of a good deal on a used saw for you.


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

knotscott said:


> After using your buddy's cabinet saw, some of these might seem a little light. The new Delta is brand new and is an unknown to most of us.....could be great, could have warts. If their return policy is good and you can swing a deal, we'd all appreciate the feedback!
> 
> The R4512 and 21833 have had some chronic alignment problems....if you can get a good one (not all are effected), it could be a good purchase. The G0715P has a similar design and had similar issues, but they've allegedly solved the issue...has a better fence, solid cast wings, and a full enclosure.
> 
> If you post your location, someone here might know of a good deal on a used saw for you.


I am in Provo, Utah. Utah is kinda weird - we don't use craigslist here. We use a local news station's classifieds section. Here's a link to table saws currently for sale: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&nocache=1&search=table+saw&zip=&distance=&min_price=&max_price=&type=&x=30&y=8


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

the first two pages of the linked classifieds have two pretty good deals. the craftsman 10" TS for $150 is a good little saw and is worth $100-125. slap an aftermarket fence on it (delta t2 or vego 40) and that puppy will handle almost anything in a hobbyists shop. page two has a 5 hp single phase powermatic 66 for $450!!!! much as i firmly believe new jet and powermatic offerings are overpriced and poor values, a 5 hp single phase left tilt cabinet saw for $450 would tempt me to dispose of my two 10" emerson electric built c-man and ridgid TSs for it. assuming proper operating condition and completeness (operting t-square fence), that p-matic is a good deal.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There's a Provo Craigslist page....and it has some decent saws on it.


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

What do you think about this saw?

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28201453&cat=&lpid=&search=table saw&ad_cid=1


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the ad is gone now because I bought it! It's a delta 36-477 delta platinum edition with 30" biesemeyer fence. It looked brand new in the pictures and it was $350. How did I do?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

PharmD said:


> Well the ad is gone now because I bought it! It's a delta 36-477 delta platinum edition with 30" biesemeyer fence. It looked brand new in the pictures and it was $350. How did I do?


Any full size contractor saw in nice condition with a belt drive induction motor and a Biese fence for $350 is a solid deal. The Delta Platinum edition makes it especially nice. Get it aligned, and treat yourself (and your saw) to a decent blade to get the most out of it....congrats and take some pics already! :laughing:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

knotscott said:


> take some pics already!


^^^ What he said ^^^
Congrats, that saw should do nicely.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

New table saw? What new table saw? I don't see any pics of any new table saw!


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have it quite yet. It wouldn't fit in my SUV. The guy I am buying it from is being really nice and delivering it to my house on Saturday. I swear woodworkers are the nicest people on the planet.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

PharmD said:


> I don't have it quite yet. It wouldn't fit in my SUV. The guy I am buying it from is being really nice and delivering it to my house on Saturday. I swear woodworkers are the nicest people on the planet.


Good thing! The thought of a woodworking serial killer is sort of disturbing, if not dismembering! :blink: :laughing:


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my saw! This baby looks new!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats. Looks nice


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

The only problem is I am missing the front leveling screw on the foot, but it isn't made anymore. I am having trouble finding one online. Any ideas where to look?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's one fine looking setup! What a sweet deal. Get it aligned, and put a good blade on it...you're set! Congrats! :thumbsup:

You shouldn't have any trouble matching the thread for that missing foot. Even a bolt will do in a pinch. You've Googled "threaded leveling feet"?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

PharmD said:


> The only problem is I am missing the front leveling screw on the foot, but it isn't made anymore. I am having trouble finding one online. Any ideas where to look?


Is it just a threaded leg? 

Just run to the hardware store. They'll carry them in the bulk hardware.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Setup looks pretty swanky - nice score. On the bolt, just do like Ryan mentioned. Bring the other leg bolt with and worst case use a carriage bolt and a nut to lock it.

If it's more than that, take the other one apart and post some pics and maybe we can help. In the meantime I see a small wood stack underneath it in your future...


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice looking saw. Clean and apparently not abused. Check out web info on right tilts. When beveling, they can behave a little differently than left tilts when the fence is to the right of the blade.

And, FTR, that's a unifence, not a bies. I always liked the variability of the unifence, but delta dropped them a while back in favor of the bies, which is all the rage now.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

PharmD said:


> I am in Provo, Utah. Utah is kinda weird - we don't use craigslist here. We use a local news station's classifieds section. Here's a link to table saws currently for sale: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&nocache=1&search=table+saw&zip=&distance=&min_price=&max_price=&type=&x=30&y=8


Dude I live in Lehi! There is a killer deal (maybe) on a big classic Delta heavy duty cabinet saw this Saturday at an auction in Spanish fork! You oughta go check it out... I may be there. I was planning to go bid on it but I found a great deal on ksl yesterday on a delta unisaw (it still shows up on ksl ads but it's in my garage now). I'd be pleased to meet ya and maybe help one another out with local woodworking info, etc. 

The saw that's up for auction is on silcoxauction.com


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> the first two pages of the linked classifieds have two pretty good deals. the craftsman 10" TS for $150 is a good little saw and is worth $100-125. slap an aftermarket fence on it (delta t2 or vego 40) and that puppy will handle almost anything in a hobbyists shop. page two has a 5 hp single phase powermatic 66 for $450!!!! much as i firmly believe new jet and powermatic offerings are overpriced and poor values, a 5 hp single phase left tilt cabinet saw for $450 would tempt me to dispose of my two 10" emerson electric built c-man and ridgid TSs for it. assuming proper operating condition and completeness (operting t-square fence), that p-matic is a good deal.


I actually live close to where that PM 66 was listed. I checked it out on Tuesday and was ready to buy it after thinking about it for an hour or so. Well I guess that was one hour too long as the guy sold it out from under me! So I was on the prowl again and found a great deal on a well-cared for Delta unisaw for $650 in my city and bought it yesterday (I didn't waste ANY time thinking about it this time). Pic of my new saw below. 

The PM 66 you refer to had no belts, no covers on cabinet openings, no blades, no miter gauge and no fence. It had some rust on iron top but not too bad. In retrospect I'm glad I got my saw as it came with a sick Biesemeyer fence that I certainly would have been to cheap to buy for the PM saw


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

PharmD said:


> Well the ad is gone now because I bought it! It's a delta 36-477 delta platinum edition with 30" biesemeyer fence. It looked brand new in the pictures and it was $350. How did I do?


You're the guy that bought it!! I called that guy on New Year's Eve and he had JUST sold it. I was pretty stifled! But see my other posts in this thread for the saw I got a few days later also on ksl.


----------



## PharmD (Dec 3, 2012)

SkySkrape said:


> You're the guy that bought it!! I called that guy on New Year's Eve and he had JUST sold it. I was pretty stifled! But see my other posts in this thread for the saw I got a few days later also on ksl.


You're the guy he told me about! He was really nice - I told him I didn't have a way to pick it up, but he said he was coming down my way anyway and delivered it for me. Congrats on the saw!

I've started picking up some stuff for the saw - installed a Freud Diablo 50t blade, ordered a HTC2000 mobile base, zero clearance insert, and some push sticks and blocks.

I have a question about the splitter and blade guard that came with my saw. Should I be using those? It looks like the previous owner did not use them. I have almost no experience with table saws and want to keep all of my limbs.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

*blade guard and splitter*

I honestly can't make that decision for you. Most expert and experienced table saw users don't use them (blade guards) but sometimes will use a splitter or riving knife. 

I'd say try it both ways and see what you feel more comfortable with. If you don't know how to properly and safely use a table saw, don't use it! At least until you watch a bunch of youtube videos on basic safety and operation. You've got yourself a powerful saw that could potentially do some damage if used improperly and unsafely. You can cut through solid hardwoods with that blade....imagine what it can do to fingers, hands, arms. Scary.

One thing to always wear is safety glasses (you WILL get sawdust and sometimes chips flying at you). If you have no dust collector, it's a good idea to wear a face mask type air filter in a well-ventilated area, and whatever you do DON'T wear gloves or have loose fitting clothing or long sleeves anywhere near the blade. They can get caught on the blade and sucked into the saw and you don't want that! Seems counter-intuititive to not wear gloves but smarter men than me have advised against it...must be for a reason.

Also a wise practice to not cut pieces using the fence with the wood piece in the middle if you're trying to cut the more narrow side of a board, if there's a big difference between length and width...if that makes sense. It has a tendency to want to skew and can very quickly get off track and kick back. You'll wake up wondering what you had for lunch in third grade...

Good luck and safe operating!


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you have a splitter that raises with the blade I would use it. Watch some basic safety videos. Make sure the fence is aligned with blade before you do ANY cutting.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

At the very least, I would use some sort of splitter....stock splitters aren't usually very good, so I doubt that the Delta's is, but it's better than nothing. Microjig is an expensive option for an aftermarket fixed splitter that mounts to the insert. The Biesemeyer, Shark Guard, Merlin, and BORK splitters may also fit. IIRC, the BORK riving knife will fit your saw too, but it'd be best to contact them directly to be certain.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed!*



knotscott said:


> At the very least, I would use some sort of splitter....stock splitters aren't usually very good, so I doubt that the Delta's is, but it's better than nothing. Microjig is an expensive option for an aftermarket fixed splitter that mounts to the insert. The Biesemeyer, Shark Guard, Merlin, and BORK splitters may also fit. IIRC, the BORK riving knife will fit your saw too, but it'd be best to contact them directly to be certain.



I don't know why we don't see more folks making their own splitter....

http://chucksworkshop.com/page/2/

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ff1-tyc-inbox&va=shop+made+table+saw+splitter


----------

